# VPS Providers that will announce client IP Space



## rmlhhd (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello All,

I'm looking for VPS providers in various locations that would be willing to announce a /24 v4 and a /48 v6 for Anycast use. 

I've already got London and Amsterdam but would like some more EU locations along with USA and Asia.

I'm not willing to pay monthly for the space to be announced but can pay a small onetime fee. 

I'm looking specifically forVPSs, I'll likely have two in each location with explanation expected later in the year.


----------



## Nett (Aug 30, 2015)

INIZ - NYC, LA, Netherlands

HostUS - Atlanta, Dallas, LA, Hong Kong

CloudShards - Dallas, LA, Sydney

Some other providers, but I'm not sure if they can announce IPs or not:

BuyVM (they have anycast), RamNode, EDIS, FitVPS


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 30, 2015)

Nett said:


> INIZ - NYC, LA, Netherlands
> 
> HostUS - Atlanta, Dallas, LA, Hong Kong
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I can confirm that RamNode and BuyVM don't currently announce client space although BuyVM hopes for that to change later this year. 

The locations with INIZ, HostUS and Cloudshards covers the majority of my requirements although if anyone else is aware of some EU hosts I'd appreciate the comments.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 30, 2015)

Providers announcing your address space is the wrong way to do anycast. You want providers who would setup a BGP session with you and then would propagate your prefixes. Of course you also need to have an AS number for this.


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 30, 2015)

rds100 said:


> Providers announcing your address space is the wrong way to do anycast. You want providers who would setup a BGP session with you and then would propagate your prefixes. Of course you also need to have an AS number for this.



I did realise that after asking my question (I can't edit it now), I don't know if INIZ, HostUS and Cloudshards will create sessions for me but I'll ask.

If anyone else knows of VPS providers that'll be willing to create a BGP session please let me know. _(I'll have an ASN in a week, awaiting RIPE NCC membership to process.)_


----------



## rds100 (Aug 30, 2015)

HostVirtual still does this on VPS i think. Don't remember who else, but there were several threads on LET on WHT with the same question, maybe you can dig them and use them as a starting point in your research.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 30, 2015)

rmlhhd said:


> rds100 said:
> 
> 
> > Providers announcing your address space is the wrong way to do anycast. You want providers who would setup a BGP session with you and then would propagate your prefixes. Of course you also need to have an AS number for this.
> ...


I've done this for years, have several clients announcing BGP to us. My only requirement is having a small VPS (KVM) to peer with. I'm in Caro in Charlotte NC and QuadraNet LA


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 30, 2015)

@*mitgib*

Thanks, I've sent a ticket


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi,

we also offer BGP sessions for your VPS.

//Edit: Our location is Frankfurt, Germany. 

Just sent you a PM 

Best Regards
Sebastian


----------



## Nett (Oct 28, 2015)

OnSebastian said:


> Hi,
> 
> we also offer BGP sessions for your VPS.
> 
> ...



PM me as well please


----------



## rmlhhd (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks all for the replies. This is no longer required, I've got a list of providers most of which have been added to Williams Recommended ISPs list on http://ip6.im if anyone else is interested.


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 28, 2015)

Nett said:


> OnSebastian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Done


----------

